# Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) 90-05-05 "Clock Runs Too Slow"



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Some of you will be happy to hear that VW of America published a technical bulletin (TB) on July 13 that provides information for Phaeton technicians if a Phaeton owner has a problem with the clock running too slowly.
I have never had a clock problem - in fact, my clock is amazingly accurate, within seconds of the correct time always - but I do know that other forum members have reported clock problems.
The TB (attached below, as a PDF file) doesn't really provide much information about what the solution to the problem is. About all it says is that if the Phaeton owner reports a problem with a slow clock, the technician should hook the Phaeton up to the VAS 5052 scan tool, then call the VW technician support phone number. My guess is that the experts at the technical support desk will then have the technician perform various tests before they determine what to do to solve the problem.
If anyone does have this slow clock problem, it might be helpful to refer to the attached TB by its reference number (90-05-05) when you take your Phaeton in for service. Unless you already know the staff at your dealership really well and you are friends with them, it's generally not a good idea to print out the TB's and bring them in with you - that can cause hurt feelings and maybe even a certain level of defensiveness, if you know what I mean. But, mentioning the TB by number will help the staff find it quickly.
Michael
*Additional Information, added Jan 1, 2006:* If you are located in North America, the fix for the clock problem is implemented by your VW dealer as explained above. If you are located outside of North America (e.g. Europe), then the fix is implemented by your VW dealer using a CD that can be ordered through the VW parts order system. More information about this update CD can be found at this post: J523 Update CD. This CD is *NOT* suitable for North American Phaetons that currently have J523 software at version numbers less than 0220 - this due to a different arrangement of buttons on the earlier (e.g. software version 0188) J523 units.

*NOTE:* See newer version of this same TB on page 2. Contents are the same, but the TB number has changed. Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:24 AM 3-4-2007_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) 90-05-05 "Clock Runs Too Slow" (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael. I will get that looked into soon. I wish I had seen this just 2 days ago. I just had my 10K service performed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (dcowan699)*

Hey - think of it this way, it gives you another opportunity to go back to the dealership and socialize. Bring donuts.
I just finished two weeks of "summer camp for Phaeton owners" in the service department of my dealership - I learned how to change the oil, take the doors apart, find holes in flat tires, and do all sorts of interesting stuff. I will be sad to leave for work at the end of the week, I have had more fun hanging around the dealership service department this summer than I have had since I was 12 years old.
If I ever get fed up with aviation, I will change careers and become a VW diagnostic technician. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) 90-05-05 "Clock Runs Too Slow" (PanEuropean)*

Here is some additional information about the 'clock runs slow' problem. A little birdy told me this, if you get my drift. It was a very knowledgeable and very credible birdy.
The 'clock loses time' problem is solved by having the Phaeton technician connect the Phaeton directly to the VW of America head office (using the VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool), and the VW of America head office downloading modified software into the car. The modified software puts an end to the slow clock problem.
Only a very small number of Phaetons have encountered this 'slow clock' problem. Judging by what has been reported here on the forum, my guess is that it affects less than 5% of the 2004 and 2005 Phaetons. It's safe to assume that no 2006 Phaetons will ever have this problem, because the cause was identified and corrected before 2006 production began.
The software modification does not provide any enhanced functionality, and is not required (or recommended) for Phaetons that do not have a 'slow clock' problem. By the way, this same software modification is used to fix the problem of repetitive screen distortion on the Y24 screen (the one between the speedometer and the tachometer). If you have a one-time occurrence of screen distortion on the Y24, and you can correct it without difficulty by removing and replacing the two fuses (see this post for details: How to reset the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster), you don't need the software modification. If the display distortion problem happens a second time, then your Phaeton tech can connect the car to VW of America headquarters, and download the software modification, as outlined in the TB.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

My Phaeton is different in that its clock *gains* 2 minutes or so per week. Should I ask for the software upgrade? Car is currently in Service Department for recurrant MIL/CEL light - 5th in six months.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (Paldi)*

Fred, I have to be honest, I don't know the answer to that question. It would probably be best if your dealership service department staff called the technician support line, and asked them if they think applying that software modification would resolve the problem.
I don't know enough about the details of the software modification to be able to say anything with certainty.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (Paldi)*

Fred,
Sounds like you have a Touareg, not a Phaeton. There is a TSB for the Touareg, TB.90.05.03, for the clock running too fast, up to 30 seconds per day. 
Perhaps this is proof that the Phaeton is designed for a more "mature" consumer while the Touareg is designed for a younger buyer. As I get older, I am always hoping time will slow dow, like in the Phaeton. But when I was young, I was always in a hurry.
News headlines: VW invents two "Time Machines".


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_News headlines: VW invents two "Time Machines".
















My other car is, a DeLorean.


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

Michael, thank you for this information! My clock needs to be set forward at least 5 minutes every week. I never even thought to tell the dealer about it. Now I will mention the TSB.
As always, you are a true champion of this community!
David


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PassaTT)*

Michael, did that birdie happen to mention anything about a certain CD software upgrade that might assist in this matter? If so , I was wondering if my clock should start keeping better time , say, after a certain GTG?








Or will I probably need to see a certain local VW dealer for further assistance?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
I doubt very much if this software modification (it's not really an update, in the sense that we think of software updates for a personal computer) will ever be available on a standalone or CD basis, because it is only intended to solve this specific problem on a very small number of Phaetons that have the problem.
However - I would not be too surprised if one day we see the Phaeton equivalent of 'Service Pack 1' come rolling down the pipe - sort of an omnibus update for lots of things. This seems to be how things are handled in Europe - bulk updates get installed when the car comes in for regularly scheduled service, rather than waiting until the customer notices and complains about a problem.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

I am curious to know if there is any association between having a Phaeton with a 'slow clock' and having a Phaeton with software build 0220 in the J523 Front Information Display and Control Unit (the big colour screen in between the two front seats).
David's car - which suffered from the slow clock problem - had software 0220 installed at the factory. His car is a fairly high serial number 2004 model, I think his VIN is in the 11000 range. We updated the software in his J523 to version 0223 at the Birmingham, AL GTG, and David reports that the clock problem has gone away.
My own Phaeton - an early production 2004 model, VIN 8349, never had this problem. It left the factory with software 0188 in the J523. Software builds 0188 and 0223 are quite common and widely distributed, build 0220 was only installed in a small number of cars.
You can check the version of the software installed in your J523 in one of two ways. If you have a diagnostic scan tool, look for the software build number beside the report for the controller, as shown in red below:
Address 07: Control Head
Part No: 3D0 035 007 L
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500735
If you don't have a diagnostic scan tool, go to the 'maintenance functions' page of the J523 - this is the page that allows you to put the wiper arms and the headlight washers in the service position - then hold both the upper and lower soft-key buttons on the right hand side of the display depressed for a few seconds. You will then see a diagnostic screen that displays the version of the software that is loaded. To exit this screen, push any of the buttons down on the row with the rotating knob, and the display will return to normal.
Michael
*Go to this screen, then press and hold the top and bottom soft-keys on the right side of the display.*








*The software version loaded is shown in orange at the top of the page.*
In this photo, the software version is *0223*


----------



## njwiseguy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael,
The clock in my Phaeton has been running slow ever since I got it (Dec. 2004). It loses about 1 minute/day. 
And yes, I have software build 220 in the J523 Front Information Display Unit.
Can't find a dealer to bring my car to (for this or even regular 10K service). But that's a whole separate topic.
Chris.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

My Phaeton clock also loses about 1 minute every day or two.
And here's my controller info:
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0220
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
So there *does* seem to be a correlation between the slow clock and the software build 0220.
- Dave


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

Same for me.
How can we get a copy of the update?
Philippe


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (fly4food)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fly4food* »_How can we get a copy of the update?

There are three ways to get this change made, here they are in the order that I recommend you consider them:
*1)* Next time you have your Phaeton in for service, ask the service staff to comply with the procedure in the TB that is attached to the first post of this thread. As far as I can determine, what happens is that the VW Tech Support Center at head office applies the update to the car by datalink from the dealership.
*2)* If you can live with the problem for a few months, just hang in there, I expect that there will be some kind of large, omnibus software update coming out for our Phaetons along the line of a "XP Service Pack 1" type of thing. This is just a guess - but it is an educated guess, if you get my drift.
*3)* I tried to order a dozen of the update CDs (described at this post: Changing the Language used on the Infotainment Display for distribution to those who wanted one when I was in Europe earlier this month, but the distribution center did not have that many in stock. I will try again when I next go back to Europe. If I can get them, I'll just post them out to whomever needs one, no charge. They are fully suitable for Phaetons that have software version 0220 installed. It's not difficult to 'do it yourself', but it does take quite a while (up to 2 hours), and you need to have a battery maintainer hooked up while you do it. There is a bit more info about the J523 software update CD at this post: J523 SW 0223 Update CD.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

If there's not a copyright issue, couldn't you just copy the CDs?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (car_guy)*

The copyright is the problem, although the cost is not significant, VW sells them for less than one dollar each. However, they are not formatted as a conventional CD is - if you put them in a computer CD drive, they are not recognized, which means it would be quite difficult to copy the CD, even if it was legal to do so.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

It looks almost as if the 'slow clock' problem is specific only to late production 2004 Phaetons that were configured with J523 software build 0220, although I would sure like to get a few more responses to confirm that hypothesis.
To the best of my knowledge, early and mid production MY 2004 Phaetons had J523 software build 0188, late production ones had 0220, and all 2005 and on Phaetons have been configured with 0223. Cars with 0188 don't seem to have been affected, and for cars with 0220, the software flash upgrade via either the online connection at the VW dealer (as suggested by the TB) or the CD update at the informal GTG's (as we have been doing it) seems to fix the problem.
Michael


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Michael, I believe mine was a late 2004 build. My clock is really good. It gained only about two minutes between time changes in the spring and fall.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (geowben)*

Hi George:
I checked the diagnostic scan I did of your car at the Auburn Hills GTG - you have build 0188, which is the same as what I had in my car ex-factory. 0188 seems to be pretty trouble-free, the only problem with it is a very passive problem - it presents you with a soft-key to turn extended RDS text on and off, but the soft-key does not function (at the request of VW of America). In builds 0220 and 0223, that soft-key was deleted.
Michael


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

Michael, my early production 2004 W12 has software build 0179. I haven't noticed the slow clock problem.
I would be interested in updating my software


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (bobschneider)*

Hi Bob:
There isn't really much benefit to be gained by updating the software in the build 0179 and build 0188 units, other than to get rid of the RDS run/text softkey. A further complication is that the Front Information Display and Control Head units that have builds 0179 and 0188 in them have the 'hard-keys' (labeled keys) with the text MANUAL and NAV SET on them. If you apply the update CD that I have - which was released for distribution in the European (ROW) market - to those early units, it will re-map the functions of those keys, which means the key will no longer do what it says. This is confusing and undesirable.
I think that the best strategy to follow respecting software updates of the J523 is 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it'. In other words, it is a very different paradigm than what we follow when we apply software updates to personal computers.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

My clock is definitely fixed. Has not lost any time in over 4 weeks (or since the GTG). 
Thanks Michael.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (dcowan699)*

Glad to hear that did the job.
There are not very many Phaetons out there that have software 0220 in the J523 - the bulk of the NAR cars shipped with either 018? (one eighty something - I can't remember the last digit) or 0223. 0223 seems to be pretty solid and trouble-free.
Michael


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) 90-05-05 "Clock Runs Too Slow" (PanEuropean)*

After Michael's visit and his suggestion to upgrade the software as a result of the slow running clock. The software I believe was version 220 and the recommended upgrade was version 223. I arranged for the upgrade and the vehicle was delivered back to my home and has been running well. Today I looked to check the version and below is what I found it has version 253, I tried to talk to the Technician unfortunately he was not in at work so I was unable to get an explanation. The picture below may give an indication of its contents.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (pilgrim7777)*

I have an '04 V8 with version 188 and the disabled 'Manual' button on the infotainment system. If I get this software update, does the 'Manual' button turn into a useful screen? I seem to recall something about a compass, etc. Thank you.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_I have an '04 V8 with version 188 and the disabled 'Manual' button on the infotainment system. If I get this software update, does the 'Manual' button turn into a useful screen? 

Hi Paul:
There is a 'good news, bad news' answer to that question. The good news is that if you update a J523 that had 0188 or prior installed it it at the time the controller was built, yes, the MANUAL button becomes functional, it will indicate your present position.
The bad news is that other buttons on the left side of the big round knob get their functions reassigned, and this means that the functions that are indelibly written on the face of the button no longer match what the button actually does. So, in practice, it is not recommended to apply the software update to 0188 or earlier J523's, although it is technically possible to do so.
There is more information about this subject at this post: Navigation System - Split Screen Function.
Michael
*Button Assignment - NAR J523, built with SW 0188 or earlier*








*Button Assignment - NAR J523, built with SW 0220 or later*


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_No, it was a Christmas gift to me. I am quite impressed with it.
Michael

What a great gift!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_My Phaeton is different in that its clock *gains* 2 minutes or so per week. Should I ask for the software upgrade? 

The "Clock Runs Too Slow" TB number 90-05-04 has recently been revised to include information about clocks that run too fast, the revised TB (90-05-05) is attached below in Adobe Acrobat PDF format.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) 90-05-05 "Clock Runs Too Slow" (PanEuropean)*

OK, I have a new twist on this issue.
My 2004 V8 Phaeton's clock has run perfectly for the last nine months since I bought the car used. That is, until I had the instrument panel replaced two weeks ago. Not the J523 unit, just the IP cluster behind the steering wheel. Now the clock runs about 1 or 2 minutes slow a day.
I checked the software version through the maintenance screen method and it is 0188. Naturally, I would like to get this corrected, but I see in one of the last posts in this thread this comment from Michael, 
_"There is a 'good news, bad news' answer to that question. The good news is that if you update a J523 that had 0188 or prior installed it it at the time the controller was built, yes, the MANUAL button becomes functional, it will indicate your present position.
The bad news is that other buttons on the left side of the big round knob get their functions reassigned, and this means that the functions that are indelibly written on the face of the button no longer match what the button actually does. So, in practice, it is not recommended to apply the software update to 0188 or earlier J523's, although it is technically possible to do so." _ 
So I don't know what to do. I will check with my dealer, Bernardi VW in Natick, MA (who did a great job on the IP replacement), but thought I'd check here first.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (car_guy)*

Steven:
Sorry to be so late replying to your post, I just noticed it today.
The cause of your problem (the clock being inaccurate following an instrument cluster replacement) is that the replacement instrument cluster that the dealer installed did not have the most recent software revision in it. I guess that instrument clusters are low-demand parts, so the one that was in the VW parts warehouse might have been on the shelf for a few months - in other words, it arrived in the warehouse before the release of the most recent software flash for the instrument cluster.
Anyway - there are two different fixes related to analog clock timekeeping problems. One deals with the analog clock running slow, the other deals with the analog clock running too quickly. Both are addressed by Phaeton technical bulletin 90-05-05. If the clock is running too fast, the fix is a flash update to the instrument cluster controller (controller 17). If the clock is running too slowly, the fix could be either a flash update to the instrument cluster controller (controller 17), or a flash update to the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head (controller 07) if the J523 has software 0220 in it, or a flash update to both controllers.
Note that software 0188 is trouble-free so far as the clock is concerned. Version 0188 is the highest flash that can be applied to J523s that have the 'MANUAL / NAV / NAV SET' buttons on them. The only time a J523 will cause clock problems is if it has software 0220 in it. If it has 0220 in it, then it is (by definition) a later hardware version that will have the 'INFO, PHONE, NAV' buttons, so, it can be flashed up to 0223.
There is no functional advantage to having a later hardware version with 0223 in it, or an earlier hardware version with 0188 in it... they both work equally well. What you don't want is a later hardware version with 0220 in it.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

This is the first time I've read anything about a fast clock fix. My clock has always been fast - about 3 minutes per week. Thank you Michael. It's on my list for my next service visit.










_Modified by Paldi at 10:01 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

Michael, thanks for your reply. I might have asked you again, but the clock running slow problem corrected itself without any software updates. Let me explain...
Once I noticed that the clock was running slow, I used the "Use GPS Time" (this may not be the exact name) function to reset the clock. I would repeat this every few days and, for a while, each time it would update the time on the clock, usually about two or three minutes. Then at some point perhaps a couple of weeks later, the clock did not update because the time was correct. By the way, I did not notice whether the 'fix' was gradual or instantaneous, as I didn't do this in any systematic way. From that point on, the clock has run exactly correct and in the intervening months has never changed by even one minute when I've run "Use GPS Time". 
I know you're shaking your head right now and thinking "operator error", but I'm not making this up. I'm not sure how, but this problem which occurred for several weeks cured itself. BTW, there was no intervening visit to the dealer where they could have updated the software without my knowledge. 
I now expect my Phaeton to heal itself from now on.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (car_guy)*

No, I'm not shaking my head at all... your explanation makes perfect sense.
If you have the clock set to 'use GPS time', then it will check the time recorded in the car against the time broadcast from the satellite constellation once every power-on cycle (once every driving cycle). So, you might have a software problem that is causing the clock to lose time (or gain time), but the clock will get corrected frequently enough that you won't notice the error.
Or... equally possible... there's nothing wrong with your software, everything is up to date, but the clock had a slight error in it that was within the initial shipping tolerance for an automotive clock that runs on a stand-alone basis. When you switched over to asking the clock to correct itself as needed from the GPS satellite constellation, the clock started to correct itself, and at the same time, made small adjustments to asymptotically correct the internal error, same as most other high quality clocks will do when minor adjustments are made. That accounts for why the problem 'went away' after a while.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_If you have the clock set to 'use GPS time', then it will check the time recorded in the car against the time broadcast from the satellite constellation once every power-on cycle (once every driving cycle). So, you might have a software problem that is causing the clock to lose time (or gain time), but the clock will get corrected frequently enough that you won't notice the error.
Or... equally possible... there's nothing wrong with your software, everything is up to date, but the clock had a slight error in it that was within the initial shipping tolerance for an automotive clock that runs on a stand-alone basis. When you switched over to asking the clock to correct itself as needed from the GPS satellite constellation, the clock started to correct itself, and at the same time, made small adjustments to asymptotically correct the internal error, same as most other high quality clocks will do when minor adjustments are made. That accounts for why the problem 'went away' after a while.

Michael, are you certain that you can 'set' the clock to 'use GPS time' and then it automatically does that every start up cycle? There's nothing that I can see when you get to the correct screen that indicates whether it is 'set' that way or not. 
While I was having the slow clock problem, every time I pressed the button _after starting the car_, I would see the clock catch up. That would not make sense if the clock had just corrected itself after start-up.
I suspect your second theory is correct and that the clock gradually corrected itself. In any case it's no longer an issue. And unlike my dad's (long gone) '49 Bentley, you can't hear it ticking.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_ ...There's nothing that I can see when you get to the correct screen that indicates whether it is 'set' that way or not...

I know what you mean - the visual display in the car does not make it perfectly clear that the car has been set to use the time from the GPS satellite constellation.
If you go to the page that gives you the option to use GPS time and you see a little illustration of a satellite in the main body of the page, then the car is set to correct itself from the satellite constellation when it picks up signals from the satellites.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_My clock has always been fast - about 4 minutes per week.

Fred:
I would be really grateful if you could find out what software version is present in your instrument cluster and J523 now (when you have the fast clock problem) - this would contribute a lot to the body of knowledge we have about this problem. Just ask the VW dealer to print out the diagnostic scan that they do prior to doing any work - the number will be on that document.
Thanks, Michael


----------



## Guenni (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (pilgrim7777)*

Hi Terence,
do your already know the diffecrences in your software 253 compared to 223?
I would have updated my ZAB and my dealer sayed that this version is no langer available. He couldn't say why.
I have hoped for some improvements such as showing the arival time on top of the map or some other useful things. For example the ZAB always switches to the phone screen at an incoming call but stays there if the call has already ended. Just small things but they are annoying.
Best Regards
Guenter


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (Guenni)*

Guenter:
Software 253 for the J523 *only *addresses some very small technical issues in the communication relationship between the J523 and the J401 navigation controller. Specifically, it stops the occasional generation of certain fault codes by the J401 when faults don't actually exist in the J401. It also addresses an occasional problem with the J523 screen not being bright enough when the J523 itself is cold-soaked to well below freezing temperatures.
There are no changes in the functionality of the 'human interface' between the J523 and the driver, nor does software 253 introduce any improvements or changes in how all the systems function together. All it does is eliminate occasional 'intermittent' fault codes that the VW technician may see as originating from the J401.
Note also that if you want to update a J523 to software version 253, it is also essential to update the J401 navigation controller to a higher version of software than 0168, because the software in the J523 and J401 must be matched to each other.
In summary: It is a very minor software revision, and not the kind of thing that any of us need to rush out and get.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note: * Related discussions about software versions in the J523:
Changing the Language used on the Infotainment Display
My buttons don't match my screen functions...
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

Here is an updated version of the TB that I posted at the very top of page 1 of this thread. The content of the TB is the same, just the formatting has changed a little bit, and it has a new number: *TB 90-07-01*


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

My car will be in to VW for a couple of recalls.
How can I find out what all the latest software updates are 
Tony


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (plastech)*

In the European marketplace (UK included), software updates are carried out automatically when the car goes in for service, so there is generally no need to ask for them. VW publishes "roll-up" campaigns - sort of like Windows Service Packs - about once a year that include a whole number of things, software flashes being one of them.
I think your car is a 2005, and there are very few updates for 2005 and later model year Phaetons. The bulk of the updates were for model year 2003 and 2004.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) 90-05-05*

Just for the record, to add a bit more information and resolve some ambiguities in what has been discussed already in this thread:
North American MY 2004 Phaetons with a VIN ending in 9042 or lower shipped with a J523 (Front Information Display and Control Head) loaded with software version 0188. If you have problems with timekeeping on the analogue clock in these vehicles, the fix for the problem is a software flash update of the *instrument cluster* in the car - not a software update of the J523 itself. This is described more fully at this post: TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24). The software in the early version J523 units - the units that have both a NAV SET and a MANUAL hard-key on them - cannot be updated beyond 0188 because doing so will mess up the hard-key functions - the nomenclature on the buttons will no longer match the action that happens if you push the button. For example, if you flash-update an early version J523 beyond version 0188, when you press the MAP button, you will get a message that says "The Phone is not installed". You don't want that.
If you have a North American MY 2004 Phaeton with a VIN ending in 9043 or higher, *and *you have hard-keys across the bottom of the unit with the nomenclature PHONE and INFO written on them (instead MAP and MANUAL in the same places), then there is some probability that you might have software version 0220 in your J523. This should be updated to 0223. Note that this only applies to late production 2004 Phaetons. At the same time that the J523 is updated from 0220 to 0223, the instrument cluster software should also be updated to the latest version, same as noted in the paragraph above. In other words, there are two updates, one for the instrument cluster and one for the J523, for MY 2004 Phaetons that have a PHONE button on the J523. A J401 navigation controller software update is not normally required for these vehicles, because they already have navigation controller software version 0168 loaded ex factory.
If you have a North American MY 2005 or 2006 Phaeton, it is highly likely that you already have the most recent version of the J523 software (0223) and the most recent version of the J401 navigation controller software (0168) present. But, you _may_ require an instrument cluster software update.
The easiest way for an owner to make sense of all this and figure out exactly what has to be done is to look first at the hard-key (button) layout across the bottom of the screen. If you have a PHONE button under the screen on the left side, you have a later production J523 that should be running software version 0223. You can check the software version of both the J523 and the J401 yourself very easily, see the instructions here: How to determine what version of software is in your J523. These later production J523s - the ones with the PHONE button - will either have software 0220 in them _(rare, found in MY 2004 cars with VINs higher than 9042 only)_, or they will have software version 0223 in them (desirable, no update of the J523 needed). But - even if you find you have software version 0223 in your PHONE button equipped J523, you will likely have early version software in your instrument cluster that needs to be flash-updated to eliminate other occasional nuisance problems, such as the screen distortion in the small display in the instrument cluster. You cannot check the instrument cluster software version without a diagnostic scan tool, so, you will have to ask your VW dealer to check it for you, or get a diagnostic scan tool and check it yourself. 
Lastly - be aware that when you flash-update the software in the big Front Information Display and Control Head (the J523), you normally also need to upgrade the software in the navigation controller - the nav CD reader - to a matching higher version. If the J523 display in your car is replaced with a new part because it has broken, you also need to make sure that the software in your existing navigation controller (original equipment) is upgraded to match the newer software that will be present in the J523 that is being installed as a replacement part. This is easy to accomplish, the same flash update process is used for both the J523 and the J401 navigation controller - but the surprise is that it takes a very long time to flash-update the navigation software. The J523 software update can be accomplished in about 45 minutes, but the J401 software update - which will initiate automatically following the J523 update - can take several hours. So, before you start either of these updates, be sure of the following conditions:
*1)* You have at least 3 hours working time remaining, and;
*2)* A battery maintainer is connected directly to the terminals of the left hand battery in the trunk.
*3)* If you have daytime running lights, it is a good idea to turn them off (recode the car so they are off) before you start. This reduces electrical consumption.
*4)* It is also wise to turn off the air conditioning fan (turn the fan dial to zero), and make sure that other electrical consumers, such as seat heating, are also turned off.
*5)* Make sure you use a heavy duty battery maintainer. Some of the newer 'baby' battery maintainers - like the small one that is used for the Eos - just don't put out enough amperage to meet the demands of the Phaeton. You have to supply at least 10 amps at 12 volts.
Refer to the table below to determine what J523 software versions 'match' the J401 navigation controller versions.
If you have a European (rest of world) Phaeton, you should have software version 0253 loaded in the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head, and software version 0188 loaded in the J401 Navigation Controller. You should also have instrument cluster software x 21 or higher loaded in the instrument cluster. Speak to your service adviser next time you take the car in for service, Campaign 66C4, criteria 06 addresses updating the instrument cluster, and Campaign 97J9, criteria 17 and Technical Solutions 2005195 and 2011273 address updating the J523 and the J401. *2005195 *speaks directly to the J523 and J401 updates.
*Software Version Table - J523 Front Information Display and Control Head and J401 Navigation Controller*








For North American MY 2004 Phaetons only, here are pictures of both the early version and later version hardware, to help you determine which J523 you have installed in your car.
*Early Production NAR J523, built with SW 0188 or earlier* - early MY 2004 only








*Later Production NAR J523, built with SW 0220 or later* - late MY 2004, all 2005, 2006, all replacement units


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

Repost, below, of the software version table (from post above) due to temporary problems with the HostDub image server.


----------



## ipec (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

I've been looking all over this forum to find out how i could check what sw is installed in my J401 .The J523 have SW 253 so the J401 should have 188. 


_Modified by ipec at 3:59 AM 10-28-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (ipec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipec* »_The J523 have SW 253 so the J401 should have 188. 

It would be very safe for you to assume that the J401 does in fact have version 188 loaded. This assumption is based on the following:
*1)* You have a model year 2005 car, and SW 253 was not released until 2006. Thus, it was installed in your car by update, after your car left the factory.
*2)* J523 software 253 is not available on a CD - it is only available via an internet flash update. Thus, if the VW technical center in Europe did the internet update to the J523, it is pretty safe to assume that they also updated the J401 at the same time.
Michael


----------



## klemm (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*

Hello!
This is my first post. I have been actually lurking and reading (and reading and reading...) for quite a while now. This forum is truly a gold mine for information








But i also have some questions i did not find answers for..
I have been having some troubles with the radio (forgets to resume playing after power cycle, intermittent restarting, navi keeps turning on by itself). I asked my VW service to check if i have latest software and do upgrades if nescessary. They told me i allready have the latest version possible.
Today i discovered this thread and how to determine my radio software version. It appears i have version 143.
I it really the latest version possible for 2003 phaeton (european)? 
Are there any known bugs in this version?
Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (klemm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klemm* »_Today i discovered this thread and how to determine my radio software version. It appears i have version 143. I it really the latest version possible for 2003 phaeton (European)? Are there any known bugs in this version?

It is very possible that a model year 2003 Phaeton could have software 143 installed in the J523 Front Information Display and Control Unit (the big screen in the middle, which is controller 07).
This software needs to be flash-updated to the most recent version. This can be accomplished reasonably easily at a VW dealership - a special programming CD is inserted into the navigation CD reader, and it updates both the software in the J523 central display and in the J401 navigation controller (which is integral with the navigation CD reader). As you have probably found already, this process is quite well described elsewhere in this forum.
If your J523 and J401 (controller 07 and controller 37, respectively) software has not been updated since the car was built, it is likely that the software in the instrument cluster (controller 17) is also out of date and needs to be updated. This is explained more fully in other posts here in the forum, notably TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24). There is an interdependency between the instrument cluster and other controllers in the car, to solve all the problems you described, you need to get both the J523 and J401 updates (accomplished at the same time with a single update process) and the instrument cluster update carried out.
There are several 'campaigns' (mandatory product improvement programs) that should have been carried out on your car that appear, based on what you have written, to not have been carried out. I recommend that you get together with your VW dealer and review the following European campaigns:
97J9, from 03.02.05
66C4, from 02.06.06
and, just for due diligence, 21B4, from 06.06.06
If you click on my username to the left of this post (to reveal my email address) and send me an email, I will send you PDF copies of these campaigns for your reference.
Michael


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (PanEuropean)*


_Quote »_I have been having some troubles with the radio (forgets to resume playing after power cycle, intermittent restarting, navi keeps turning on by itself)

Mine is doing this every once in a while.... worried now.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

I used to think my clock was always slightly slow. Now I realize it is intentionally forever playing catch-up! 
My Phaeton clock minute hand moves just once per minute (the clue is in the name) so it always appears slow - by up to one minute - when compared with my wrist watch time. The watch minute hand progresses several times every second.
Now I recognize how the car clock is intended to function I accept it as an aspect of the leisurely Phaeton experience. Like so much about this amazing car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*

Concerning this whole topic of updating software in the front information display and control head (controller 07, the J523) or updating software in the navigation CD reader (controller 37, the J401) - here is an excerpt from a post I made on another thread that kind of sums up the whole decision-making process.
The update for the INSTRUMENT CLUSTER is actually the most critical update, and in most cases, updating the instrument cluster will solve all problems and generally speaking, it will not be necessary to update J523 or J401 software.
Please don't proceed with updating J523 or J401 software "just because there is a newer version available". That is a recipe for headaches.
...here is a brief overview of what the software update history of the NAR Phaetons is:
*1)* There are three components in the MY 2004 vehicles that can benefit from software updates. These are the instrument cluster (controller 17), the front information display and control head (controller 07), and the navigation CD reader (controller 37).
*2)* Much like 'drivers' on computers, or BIOS loads on computers, vehicles were shipped from the factory with different software loads in them as the software was improved and iterated upwards. In the case of the instrument cluster, which is probably the most important controller to have updated, the software versions varied between xx11 to xx21. Versions higher than xx18 were not particularly troublesome, so, if you have a version higher than xx18 and you don't have any specific complaints, it may not be worth your while to go to the trouble of getting it updated.
*3)* Complete information about the process of updating the instrument cluster controller, including technical bulletins, can be found here: TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24).
*4)* Updates are available for the front information display and control head (the big screen between the two passenger seats) and the navigation CD reader (in the glove compartment), but these are considerably less important updates than the instrument cluster update, and should only be applied to solve a specific problem. In other words, if the system is working OK, don't go in there and update it.
*5)* The process of actually updating the front information display and control head and the navigation CD reader is very simple to carry out but the process of determining if these two components should be updated, and what software version they should be updated to, is complex. There are two different hardware versions of the front information display and control head out there, and the earlier version (the hardware with the 'MANUAL' button on it, and no 'PHONE' button) *must not* be updated beyond software 0188, otherwise key assignments will get messed up. Complete information can be found at this discussion: Clock runs too slow or too fast (Includes TB 90-05-05 and 90-07-01). Read that entire thread very carefully before making any decisions about updating J523 or J401 software!
*6)* If you make the wrong decision about updating front information display and control head software, you will be faced with the (practically unrecoverable) problem described here: My buttons don't match my screen functions...
*In summary: * The instrument cluster software update should be carried out if you are experiencing any of the problems described in the thread where this subject is discussed. The navigation system software updates should only be carried out i) after completing the instrument cluster update, and; ii) if the instrument cluster update does not solve problems with the vehicle not appearing in the correct position on the navigation screen.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

For the benefit of North American Phaeton owners who may need to explain to their VW dealer how to find the Technical Solution that addresses the software update for the J523 (Front Information Display and Control Unit) that solves the 'slow clock' problem, here is a VW document that lists this software update.
As mentioned before, be aware that this particular software update should only be applied to J523 units that have a PHONE button on the face of the unit. If you have an earlier production J523 that does not have a PHONE button, do not apply this update, or you will screw up your button assignments.
Michael


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Do I need this sw update?*

Hi Guys and Gals:
So a few weeks ago I purchased a driver turn signal and phaeton service cd-rom. 
Picked up goods this week. I installed the turn signal in about 10 minutes. It was very straightforward once the mirror was removed. 
VW Phaeton Infotainment Service CD-ROM 
Release 136 ZAB /Navigation SW0223 / SW0168 : Part #:3DO 919 278
Service CD-ROM:








I remembered how to call-up the sw version information by pressing the top right infotainment and bottom right infotainment key at the same while in the "settings" screen. The car displays SW versions, that information is below:








I inserted the service cd into the navigation unit and the following screen appeared:








The CD version contains a newer version than the current version installed in the car. 
I recall seeing a thread a few months back that Bernard did, and he applied the update to his Phaeton, IIRC. 
I was going to do this tomorrow afternoon while the car sits at idle with the engine running. 
Good idea? Bad idea? 
Thanks for the feedback..
- Adrian


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (VWGlf00GL)*

Hello Adrian:
Read this whole thread very carefully before you do anything. By "very carefully", I mean print the thing out, make yourself a cup of coffee, and sit down and study the whole discussion.
Software Update
Michael


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hello Adrian:
Read this whole thread very carefully before you do anything. By "very carefully", I mean print the thing out, make yourself a cup of coffee, and sit down and study the whole discussion.
Software Update
Michael


Hello Michael!
Will do.. 
I think I'll need a pot a coffee for the review of the discussion(s), and links that branch out to alternate discussions. 
I WON'T dive into this today (in terms of updating via cd). I'll do my homework, then prepare for "the test".
Thanks for the information.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (VWGlf00GL)*

Yeah, a 'pot' of coffee would probably be about right.
My personal guess is that you would benefit from running the software update simply because it would bring your navigation controller (currently at SW version 147) up to SW version 168. 168 is the navigation controller software version that matches what you have in your Front Information Display and Control head (223, the same as what is on that CD).
Applying that update will solve a few minor navigation nuisances (occasional slow acqusition of initial position, and spurious fault codes describing fiber optic cable problems). It is unlikely you will notice any performance improvement, instead, what you will get is more dependable performance.
It takes a long time to run this update - if I recall correctly, somewhere around 2 to 3 hours. So, make sure you have sufficient fuel to allow the car to idle for that period of time. It is essential that the car be running whilst the software is updating.
One of the many cross-referenced links in that post I referred you to will take you to a detailed, screen by screen description of the process I followed when I ran this update on my vehicle. But, having said all this, do be sure to do all the reading and research prior to running the update, because there are a number of minor pitfalls you need to be aware of. For example, even though you are at SW 223 in your J523 now, the car will re-apply the 223 update. This means that it will initially appear to you that the update has finished, even though the second part of the process (updating the navigation controller) has not been accomplished yet.
Michael


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Yeah, a 'pot' of coffee would probably be about right.
My personal guess is that you would benefit from running the software update simply because it would bring your navigation controller (currently at SW version 147) up to SW version 168. 168 is the navigation controller software version that matches what you have in your Front Information Display and Control head (223, the same as what is on that CD).
Applying that update will solve a few minor navigation nuisances (occasional slow acqusition of initial position, and spurious fault codes describing fiber optic cable problems). It is unlikely you will notice any performance improvement, instead, what you will get is more dependable performance.
It takes a long time to run this update - if I recall correctly, somewhere around 2 to 3 hours. So, make sure you have sufficient fuel to allow the car to idle for that period of time. It is essential that the car be running whilst the software is updating.
One of the many cross-referenced links in that post I referred you to will take you to a detailed, screen by screen description of the process I followed when I ran this update on my vehicle. But, having said all this, do be sure to do all the reading and research prior to running the update, because there are a number of minor pitfalls you need to be aware of. For example, even though you are at SW 223 in your J523 now, the car will re-apply the 223 update. This means that it will initially appear to you that the update has finished, even though the second part of the process (updating the navigation controller) has not been accomplished yet.
Michael

Hello Michael!
I've read through the material. 
Would a battery maintainer on the left side battery (main) work here with the ignition in the "on" position? 
Or the does the car need to be running/idling and charging? (I have this charger here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2235554).
I do have the newer Infotainment (J523) with the "PHONE" and "INFO" buttons, it was installed around October of '09. That's current per the screens and your comments.
This thread here sums it all up: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2 
Just for the record statement, per Michael. Thanks for the reading, lots of it. Great stuff!
Thanks!
- Adrian 
PS: We're gonna miss you Michael, happy trails and happy miles. You'll still be around just not as much? 
I've learned a lot here the past two years, this is a happening group of people from around the world!! Best forum ever!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (VWGlf00GL)*

Hi Adrian:
Personally, I would recommend you leave the car running, unless you have a pretty heavy-duty battery maintainer.
The car has to be left in Park.
Michael


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (VWGlf00GL)*

I am unable to find out my software version by following what you did:
"I remembered how to call-up the sw version information by pressing the top right infotainment and bottom right infotainment key at the same while in the "settings" screen. The car displays SW versions, that information is below:"
Unless the timing has to be perfect, I either get whatever the top button controls or what the bottom button controls. Is there another way of finding out the software version?
cai


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (cai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cai* »_I am unable to find out my software version by following what you did:
"I remembered how to call-up the sw version information by pressing the top right infotainment and bottom right infotainment key at the same while in the "settings" screen. The car displays SW versions, that information is below:"
Unless the timing has to be perfect, I either get whatever the top button controls or what the bottom button controls. Is there another way of finding out the software version?
cai

Hello Cai!
I don't know if the process is the same on a 2006. Your car should be pretty current, I think.
Try the following:
If you don't have a diagnostic scan tool, go to the 'maintenance functions' page of the J523 - this is the page that allows you to put the wiper arms and the headlight washers in the service position - then hold both the upper and lower soft-key buttons on the right hand side of the display depressed for a few seconds. You will then see a diagnostic screen that displays the version of the software that is loaded. To exit this screen, push any of the buttons down on the row with the rotating knob, and the display will return to normal
Does that help?
Thanks!


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (VWGlf00GL)*

Update CD free?


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (rrussell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rrussell* »_Update CD free?

Hi Randy!
I paid around $15 bucks for it at Capitol VW, it was SOP.
-Adrian


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (VWGlf00GL)*

Thank you for the last tip as to how to get this screen in my car. By going to the maintenance screen, the one with the wipers, and holding the top and bottom buttons, I was able to get the information.
However, my screen is exactly the same as the second picture in this thread. Is this the new version? Or, is this your screen before you installed the disc? The only thing different in my screen is at the bottom where it says 'I-CAN 2.6" and "K-CAN 2.6", in both cases mine says 2.8. Other than that everything is the same.
Do I have the old version?
Thank you
cai


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (VWGlf00GL)*

I have read and re-read this thread and cannot make sense of it. As I said before, my screen is exactly the same as the second screen seen here. Furthermore the third screen in this thread says:
CD version - 01680223 NoSW
Current version - 01470223 NoSW
The 0223 number is the same for both the CD and the installed version, but the 0168 and the 0147 prefix changes. None of these two numbers appear in the information screen. 
What is the significance of the 0147 and the 0168 numbers? How do I find out which one I have?
Thank you.
cai


----------



## FastMover (Aug 22, 2003)

In North America, you want to have:
223 for the J523 Central Control Unit
168 for the J404 Navigation Unit
You do not. Time to update.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (VWGlf00GL)*

This is the result of one of my previous scans. It shows that I may have the 0168 version for the navigation system.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 F
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
Thank you CL Mims for the tip. Now I know that I am up to date.
cai


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (cai)*

Hi all:
So I started the update this morning. I filled her up, checked the oil and prepared the car for a 2-3 hour idle for a software update.. A few things I noticed this morning when I attempted to start the update for the J523 and J401. 
I started the car, inserted the disk, then attempted to start the update. Within a few seconds the following screen appeared. The car/system requested I remove the key from the ignition to download software. 
This seemed odd as all the stuff I've been reading stated to leave the car running and/or connect a heavy duty battery maintainer. This seemed odd, so I waited 20 minutes, then I tried the process again. Same "error" message.
*Software update started with no-key in the ignition:*








*Software Downloading Screen:* 








*Software Downloading Screen:*








*Software Downloading Screen:*








*End Result (after 15 minutes) the sw versions look the same from the screen image I took almost a week ago, in my first post:*








*Software update not possible (the software version is now current):*








I don't see the software load screen prompt now when I reinserted the CD into the NAV disc player update the car.
I think the J523 (Infotainment) screen had pretty current version(s) when the head unit was replaced last in 2009. 
This update process only took 15-20 minute to complete the update, with the car off, not on or running (which seemed very odd). I left the CD in the car after the 15-20 minutes, it said "Please insert navigation CD", I left this screen up for 10-15 minutes incase the car wanted to start another flash process. I did not want to interrupt it at all.
Everything seems fine from what I can see.. Nothing out of the ordinary.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 7:22 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (VWGlf00GL)*

Good to know regarding the 15-minute software update. I suppose since you were only updating the nav controller and not the whole system, it took significantly less time.
I have to update my nav controller to 168 as well (currently at 147). I have the same CD as you do. Will probably run it during lunch tomorrow.


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (JulianBenjamin)*

Just updated mine. Took around 15 minutes, and updated 3 subsystems - 2 (~6MB), 1 (~57KB) and 255 (~10MB) in that order.
Car had to be turned off, and key removed from ignition.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (JulianBenjamin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JulianBenjamin* »_Just updated mine. Took around 15 minutes, and updated 3 subsystems - 2 (~6MB), 1 (~57KB) and 255 (~10MB) in that order.
Car had to be turned off, and key removed from ignition.

Hello Julian! (that's my twins name)
Excellent, glad to know the update can take around 15 minutes in some cases. And your ignition was off too and key removed. *whew*
Thanks for letting us know.. I am glad somebody else did update and received the same results. 
- Adrian


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (VWGlf00GL)*

So, last Friday, armed with a few beers, I went to *VWGlf00GL's* house we did the Software Update on my infotainment (2004-updated with Phone button). Adrian has the pics. I had originally the software of 2 versions ago. Mine did take approx 2 and a half hours to complete, because my version was really old. My thinking is those other guys who did it in 15 minutes was because their infotainments were much newer. Less stuff to update
Also, same thing, the disk asks you to remove the key from the ignition. I was dreading running out of battery but the car made it through OK.








Wow. so after 2 and a half hours, I was expecting the infotainment to connect to the app store, iTunes, Pandora and Netflix, Bluetooth integration or maybe have a 3G internet connection or something.... but no dice. To be honest, I can't tell the difference.








I hope the clock stops getting behind a couple of minutes every week at least.
Thanks Adrian!


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (ciscokidinsf)*

OK, so a small update after the update:
The 'clock falling behind' syndrome has stopped.
The GPS has NOT had a hiccup where the connection gets lost since I did the upgrade.
All in all, a good thing to do I think.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Do I need this sw update? (ciscokidinsf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ciscokidinsf* »_All in all, a good thing to do I think. 

Agreed, but I have got to stress that it is critical that owners not update the early production Front Information Display and Control Head (the one with the MAP button) with this update CD.
The update CD contains software for both the J523 (the Front Information Display and Control Head) and the J401 Navigation CD reader. Updating an older specification J523 with this CD will result in messed up hard-key assignments on the J523.
Before anyone goes ahead with this update, PLEASE take the time to read all of the posts I have referenced above. I know it takes a long time to read all this, but it's the only way to find the information you need to be able to decide if this update is appropriate for your vehicle or not.
Michael


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

A minor update to the corpus of knowledge here. 

My very early 2005 Phaeton (VIN ending in 00379) needed to update the infotainment system from 220/168 to 223/168 because the clock ran slow. It took 2.5 hours with the ignition off. 

My other early 2005 Phaeton (VIN ending in 01206) had 223/168 and when I put the CD/DVD into the navigation DVD slot, it said an update was not possible as it was the same software version. 

By the way it takes about 7 seconds of holding the top and bottom right side buttons to get the info you need.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Steve: 

Thanks for adding that information, it will certainly help others in the future. The 0220 software was only installed in a very limited number of vehicles and is actually quite rare. 

Below is a copy of an image from page 2 of this thread that shows the desired relationships between the software used in the large central display and the software used in the navigation CD reader. This is explained in great detail on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:* See also Navigation Problems, Nav Software Update (TS 2025707).

Michael


----------



## anthonymck (Mar 8, 2012)

*clock too slow - dealer states it's a clock issue, not software*

Gave the dealer (Martens VW, Washington DC) the TB #, and asked him to look it up to resolve the slow clock issue. They looked it up and responded to me that it was for a fast clock? They also stated that the clock would need to be replaced for a fix. I'm afraid this is bad advice from the dealer, but don't know how to work around. I guess I will bring the physical TB in next time, and show them that it specifically identifies to call the VW HQ.


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

SO even after reading as many threads as I could find on the software updates, I am still confused. If you want to stay at 188 rather than going to 223 and remapping the keys, but want to go to the newer 0168 nav software instead of the 0147 software (in other words, only update the nav and leave the J523 software alone, can this be done and what CD do you need?

I assume there is no way to update this without a CD? (or going to the dealer)


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe I can ask the question in a different way. If I purchase the 0223/0168 software update CD, can I use it to only update the nav system, or will update both once inserted?

Does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Vitop:

To the best of my knowledge, the update CD will load the newer software versions (0223 and 0168) into both the front information display and control head (controller 07) and the navigation software reader (controller 37). I don't believe that the update CD offers a choice of only loading software into the navigation CD reader.

I recall that VW of America produced a second CD, later on, to downgrade older model front information display and control head hardware (without the PHONE buttons) that had been inadvertently flashed up to 0223. This second CD was made available to the VW Field Service Reps, it was not widely distributed.

One possible approach - and I stress that this is entirely speculation on my part - might be to physically disconnect the front information display and control head (controller 07) by unplugging it, then to put the update CD into the navigation CD reader and run it. 

Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

My clock has always run fast! That's right! It picks up about 3 minutes a week. The software upgrade and a new clock didn't help. This was done about 5 years ago.


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

Michael:

I hadn't even considered that. I just assumed the update would fail because the information display was not connected, but it is definitely worth a try. I've got a CD on order so we'll see. 

That's a sneaky way to try to get it done. I like sneaky 

Do you think that VW would release the downgrade CD just in case the only option is an upgrade and then a downgrade?

EDIT: I just thought of something....

Even if this works, don't you need to interface with the screen to tell you where the process is at and to tell what the next steps are, when it's done, etc? Wondering how hard it would be to try and figure out what to do when even if it would work without the screen.


----------



## anthonymck (Mar 8, 2012)

*Clock fixed after TB update*

after first suggesting to replace my analog clock, i took the TB information and wrote down a handwritten note advising the TB number with the exact text written in the Bulletin title. Although they kept it an extra night for the sw update, it seems that now the clock is in sequence with the GPS clock time. 
Thanks for the great info - (although I was charged the $99 software / diagnosis fee)


----------

